# The Chess Thread!



## GCASpartan (Mar 3, 2010)

Hello!

I know a few fellow cubers who play chess! Here you can post anything about chess, and maybe your accounts on chess websites. Sort of a meet and greet thing. 

Me:

Chess.com: GCASpartan
FICS: gforced
ICC: gforced
Chesscube: gforced


----------



## Anthony (Mar 3, 2010)

Anthony said:


> MichaelP. said:
> 
> 
> > Erik said:
> ...


----------



## GCASpartan (Mar 3, 2010)

Good job Anthony!


----------



## ianini (Mar 3, 2010)

I remember chess. It was fun. Then I discovered Rubik's cube.


----------



## josmil1 (Mar 3, 2010)

When i first heard of chess it found it to be extremely borin but then when i began playing i got hooked!! I am always looking to improve my game but it's difficult to find actual places and people where I can learn further.


----------



## JTW2007 (Mar 3, 2010)

Hypermodernism FTW.

Nuffsaid.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Mar 3, 2010)

The only person that was real into chess was my father. I don't really have anybody to play with. I might see about signing onto some websites and fiddling around with some of you chess players though, I sure miss the game!


----------



## Anthony (Mar 3, 2010)

JTW2007 said:


> Hypermodernism FTW.
> 
> Nuffsaid.



King's Indian. <3


----------



## MichaelP. (Mar 3, 2010)

http://main.uschess.org/component/option,com_wrapper/Itemid,181/

Oh, and sicilian ftw.


----------



## JTW2007 (Mar 3, 2010)

Anthony said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hypermodernism FTW.
> ...



Reti. <3


----------



## Owen (Mar 3, 2010)

Is chess the game with the horses?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Mar 3, 2010)

They're called nights.


----------



## Muesli (Mar 3, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> They're called nights.


Nights > Prawns.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 3, 2010)

JTW2007 said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > JTW2007 said:
> ...



Benko Gambit. <3
(shows my age)


----------



## Tomk (Mar 3, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> They're called nights.



You know I thought they were called *K*nights but oh well


----------



## Novriil (Mar 3, 2010)

lol nights 

Mostly I'm in chess rooms with username Novriil. if you see me then challenge me definitely.


----------



## mmMarco17 (Mar 3, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Benko Gambit. <3
> (shows my age)



Benko Gambit is one of the funnest black defenses, methinks, but French <3. I usually either go for the Sicilian Dragon, French, or Benko gambit. I don't often play anymore, but if anyone wants to play bullet/blitz/10min chess on pogo, yahoo, or wherever else, shoot me a pm.


----------



## pjk (Mar 3, 2010)

I play a little chess from time to time. I mainly play on yahoo, and my ID is "chesspjk". I really need to start playing more...


----------



## Caedus (Mar 3, 2010)

Love chess, but I'm pretty bad.
Improvisation + no real strategy <3


----------



## GCASpartan (Mar 4, 2010)

Im second board for my school team. Its pretty nice. My rating is only 899.


----------



## vrumanuk (Mar 4, 2010)

JTW2007 said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > JTW2007 said:
> ...


This.


----------



## marthaurion (Mar 4, 2010)

marthaurion on chess.com
I'm wildly out of practice, though
Favorite opening is reverse dutch


----------



## JTW2007 (Mar 5, 2010)

Openings I play: 

White: Reti, Santasiere's Folly (bonus points for coolest opening name EVAR), Martian (pretty sure that there is no written material on this opening. It's 1. Na3, if you were wondering), Sodium Attack, Grob, Sokolsky Attack (gambit line pwns)

Black: Modern, Saint George Defense, Polish, Borg, Alekhine's Defense

I like to be unorthodox.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 5, 2010)

I thought I was sort of good at chess, turns out I don't know squat.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 5, 2010)

JTW2007 said:


> Openings I play:
> 
> White: Reti, Santasiere's Folly (bonus points for coolest opening name EVAR), *Martian (pretty sure that there is no written material on this opening. It's 1. Na3, if you were wondering), Sodium Attack*, Grob, Sokolsky Attack (gambit line pwns)
> 
> ...



Martian = 1. Na3 = Sodium Attack


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 5, 2010)

Wow... This might be how the chess players seem when they see cubing forums. I don't understand a thing!


----------



## JTW2007 (Mar 5, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Openings I play:
> ...



Nope. Sodium attack develops differently later. Martian does symmetric double-fianchetto and kingside castle, then F4 to open the center.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 5, 2010)

JTW2007 said:


> Nope. Sodium attack develops differently later. Martian does symmetric double-fianchetto and kingside castle, then F4 to open the center.



Oh, nevermind then. I never plan on actually learning on how to play chess...


----------



## GCASpartan (Mar 6, 2010)

You should! Its actually kind of fun


----------



## josmil1 (Mar 6, 2010)

are there any good video tutorials for beginners, intermediate and advanced players in order to improve or learn more?


----------



## GCASpartan (Mar 6, 2010)

Youtube is a good way. Check out http://www.youtube.com/user/jrobichess for some


----------



## tfray94 (Mar 6, 2010)

I love chess. I got bored because I can easily beat anyone at my school or in my house. I play online but I'd much rather play on a regular board.


----------



## GCASpartan (Mar 6, 2010)

You could join a club


----------



## JTW2007 (Mar 7, 2010)

I played in a tournament today. I took second because there were not enough people in the 7-12th grade division and they made me play in the adult section.


----------



## Tyson (Mar 7, 2010)

I played at Burlingame Chess Club (burlingamechessclub.com) last Thursday. My opponent was some punk kid who kept fidgeting in his chair. And he was sighing as I was taking my time. The time control was G/2.

He set his clock for 2 hours, and then I told him that he should put 5 second delay on it. He said that 2 hours was fine so I reminded him that the order of preference for clocks in the USCF is:

1. digital clock with delay
2. analog clock
3. digital clock without delay

Punk wanted to try to sneak one by me! Then, he sets the click for 5 seconds time added before the move, which is absolute BS because it's different as you can play quickly and accumulate time. I called him out on that too.

And then he offered me a draw in the middle of the game after he made his move. These punk kids... (proper procedure to make a draw, at least in USCF [I'm not good enough to play FIDE yet] is to make your move, offer the draw, and then hit the clock)

[Event "BCC Leprechaun Swiss 2010"]
[Site "Burlingame Chess Club"]
[Date "2010.03.04"]
[Round "2"]
[White "Song, Daniel"]
[Black "Mao, Tyson Francis"]
[Result "0-1"]
[ECO "A07"]
[WhiteElo "1411"]
[BlackElo "1535"]
[PlyCount "58"]

1. Nf3 d5 2. g3 Nf6 3. Bg2 Bf5 4. O-O e6 5. d3 h6 6. Nbd2 Be7 7. Re1 O-O 8. b3 c5 9. Bb2 Nc6 10. e4 dxe4 11. dxe4 Bh7 12. e5 Nd5 13. c4 Ndb4 14. Ne4 Nd3 15. Re3 Bxe4 16. Rxe4 Nxb2 17. Qc2 Qd3 18. Qxd3 Nxd3 19. a3 Rab8 20. Rd1 Rfd8 21. Rd2 f6 22. exf6 Bxf6 23. Rxe6 Nde5 24. Rxd8+ Rxd8 25. Nxe5 Rd1+ 26. Bf1 Nxe5 27. f4 Nf3+ 28. Kg2 Nd4 29. Re3 Nc2 0-1

It's my first OTB tournament game in about 7 months. I don't know why he gave me the full piece. It really should have only been an exchange. And then he definitely had ways to get his piece back, but he was very lazy with 17. Qc2 and then 18. Qxd3.

These lazy punk kids think they can push over an old man like me.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 7, 2010)

Ah, those punk kids.


----------



## GCASpartan (Mar 8, 2010)

I played a kid in a tourney that was so annoying. He kept fidgeting and complaining about how boring the venue was. He then started insulting my teammates. I reported him and his game was forfeited. 

That was my worst story


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 8, 2010)

Many many years ago, when I was about 16, I played a boy who was about 10. I didn't have a regulation chessboard, and neither did he, and we couldn't find one to borrow from anyone, so we played on his non-regulation chessboard with red and silver squares. It was genuinely blinding to look at. (It probably shouldn't have even counted, but the tournament director didn't stop it, so it did count against my rating.) He had a cup of water, and played with the cup of water through the whole game. He started giving me pieces, first a pawn, then a knight, then a rook. I was sure I was being careful, but somehow I still overlooked a sucker mate, and I lost. He was still playing with his water when he suddenly had a forced mate in 1. I was pretty discouraged about chess for quite a while after that.


----------



## MichaelP. (Mar 8, 2010)

I played a girl in a regional tournament who didn't understand the concept of a trade. I take her queen, directly next to her queen. She runs away. I swap a bishop for knight. She doesn't take the bishop. I struggled really hard not to burst out laughing. I also had a game, where a kid was up a knight. He decided to be fancy and promote everything.


Spoiler



He stalemated.


----------



## Tyson (Mar 8, 2010)

I was talking with my friend:

http://main.uschess.org/assets/msa_joomla/MbrDtlMain.php?12880989

And I think he had lost a game to a girl or something. So I decided to rub it in and I proudly claimed that I had not yet lost a game to a girl. Then, I played the following game.

[Event "CalChess Labor Day 2006"]
[Site "?"]
[Date "2006.09.03"]
[Round "4"]
[White "Tuvsanaa, Binderiya"]
[Black "Mao, Tyson Francis"]
[Result "1-0"]
[ECO "B70"]
[BlackElo "1274"]
[PlyCount "39"]

1. e4 c5 2. Nf3 d6 3. d4 cxd4 4. Nxd4 Nf6 5. Nc3 g6 6. Bg5 Bg7 7. f4 Qb6 8. Nb3 Ng4 9. Qf3 Ne3 10. Bd3 Ng4 11. Nd5 Qd8 12. Bxe7 Qd7 13. h3 Nh6 14. Nf6+ Bxf6 15. Bxf6 Rf8 16. O-O-O Nc6 17. e5 Nf5 18. exd6 Nxd6 19. Rhe1+ Ne7 20. Rxe7+ 1-0

I really had that one coming.


----------



## JTW2007 (Mar 9, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> He decided to be fancy and promote everything.



Nah, fancy is when you sac everything but two pawns and promote to knight and bishop.


----------



## Mr Cubism (Jun 18, 2010)

This is cool, mate i two moves :fp


----------



## Rinfiyks (Jun 18, 2010)

I play chess, but only on facebook, it's quite nice because you get 14 days per move  Plenty of time to think.


----------



## foxfan352 (Jun 18, 2010)

I play chess but I really just play it on my computer. I have a glass chess set but never use it. The only opening I know is the ruy lopez and thats about it. I also have a psp game about chess my level is 900 but I don't play it much.


----------



## shelley (Jun 18, 2010)

I actually just started playing at a chess club a few months ago. I used to play more or less untimed games on Facebook, so playing with time controls is a new thing for me. That and I don't know much opening play and mostly improvise from what little I do know.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 18, 2010)

About 2 months ago I found a big box of old chess books in the attic, that got me into chess. I'm playing chess on internet quite fanatically now.

One of my recent games against a relatively high ranked player:


[Event "Let's Play!"]
[Site "Chess.com"]
[Date "2010.06.16"]
[White "quade82"]
[Black "MaartenSmit"]
[Result "0-1"]
[WhiteElo "1534"]
[BlackElo "1148"]
[TimeControl "1 in 1 day"]
[Termination "MaartenSmit won by resignation"]

1.d4 d5 2.c4 e6 3.Nc3 Nf6 4.Nf3 Bb4 5.Bd2 dxc4 6.e3 O-O 7.Bxc4 Nc6 8.O-O Nd5 9.Nxd5 exd5 10.Bd3 Bxd2
11.Qxd2 Bg4 12.Qe2 Re8 13.h3 *Nxd4* 14.Qd1 Bxf3 15.gxf3 Qg5+ 16.Kh1 Qh4 17.exd4 Qxh3+ 18.Kg1 Re6 19.Qd2 Rh6 20.Qxh6 gxh6
21.Be2 Kh8 0-1 (22. Bd3 Rg8+ 23. Bg6 Rxg6#)

13. ... Nxd4 was a really nice move imo.


----------



## Rinfiyks (Jun 18, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> 13. ... Nxd4 was a really nice move imo.


I think so 

Here's my favourite game I've played so far on facebook chess. I was black.

1.	e4	e5
2.	Nf3	Nc6
3.	Bb5	Nf6
4.	O-O	a6
5.	Ba4	d6
6.	d4	Bd7
7.	Bxc6	Bxc6
8.	dxe5	Nxe4
9.	exd6	Bxd6 _I have a much better position after this opening_
10.	Re1	O-O
11.	Nd4	Qf6
12.	Nxc6	Nxf2 _A bad move from white here_
13.	Qe2	Nh3+ _I like Nh3+!_
14.	gxh3	Bc5+
15.	Kh1	Rae8 _White puts his king in a very vulnerable position_
16.	Rf1	Rxe2
17.	Rxf6	gxf6
18.	b4	Re1+ _b4 puts white in a hopeless position_
19.	Kg2	Rxc1
20.	bxc5	bxc6 _White's position and material are hopeless by now_
White resigns.


----------



## Samania (Jun 18, 2010)

Chess has got to be my second favourite board game.

Number 1 is Monopoly


----------



## Rinfiyks (Jun 18, 2010)

I like reversi


----------



## Mr Cubism (Jun 19, 2010)

And here is a nice online computer Chess with the important "takeback"-button to adjuste misstakes
http://www.shredderchess.com/play-chess-online.html


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 19, 2010)

Chess huh? 
I have a stragedy that captures the opponent's queen in one go. (By one go, I mean if they do what you hope they do)


----------



## Feryll (Jun 19, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Chess huh?
> I have a stragedy that captures the opponent's queen in one go. (By one go, I mean if they do what you hope they do)



Your stragedy sounds very great 

Can anyone point me towards a guide for not TOTAL noobs, since I have played half-casually half-seriously with my dad, but I never really expanded to learning anything. I have a very good chance of winning against most people who don't play anything more than for fun, but I would lose to anyone with experience.

Also, what are some good offensive gambits to know? I like the Dutch/Danish gambit


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jun 19, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Chess huh?
> I have a stragedy that captures the opponent's queen in one go. (By one go, I mean if they do what you hope they do)



The finest way to strategize in chess, I do believe.


----------



## Mr Cubism (Jun 19, 2010)

This chess page is interesting, openings explained with traps and animated moves:
http://www.chessnation.com/openingplay.html


And this is cool, the first computer ever beat the world champion:
http://www.chess-poster.com/great_games/gg_deep_blue.htm


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jun 19, 2010)

i play me and my cousin do


----------



## cubedude7 (Jun 19, 2010)

I play a little bit of chess. It's fun and helps you improving!
My username: JorisM


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jun 19, 2010)

I tried chess and I could probably do it but I don't have anyone to play with and I suck xD or maybe the people I play are good  oh well, I'll stick with Scrabble :3 that does count and u know it


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jun 19, 2010)

I actually used to be the Chess Captain at my junior school
But that is not really saying much


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 20, 2010)

[Event "friendship - Board 31"]
[Site "Chess.com"]
[Date "2010.06.18"]
[White "Coopah"]
[Black "MaartenSmit"]
[Result "*"]
[WhiteElo "1573"]
[BlackElo "1154"]
[TimeControl "1 in 3 days"]

1.e4 c5 2.Nf3 d6 3.d4 cxd4 4.Nxd4 Nf6 5.Nc3 g6 6.Bc4 Bg7 7.O-O O-O 8.Be3 Nc6 9.Nxc6 bxc6 10.Qe2 d5
11.exd5 Nxd5 12.Nxd5 cxd5 13.Rfd1 e6 14.Bb3 Bxb2 15.Rab1 Qf6 16.Bc1 Bxc1 17.Rbxc1 Rd8 18.c3 Bb7 19.Qb5 Rab8 20.Qc5 Ra8
21.Qb5 Rdb8 22.Rd3 e5 23.Bxd5 *Ba6*

Game isn't over yet, but this move was so epic, I had to share  Bxd5 would have been more logical and also nice, but this one is bound to win some material


----------



## calekewbs (Jun 20, 2010)

Italian opening FTW. Oh, and I hate Sicillian. So whenever someone plays it against me, I just make it closed Sicillian with c4. It's actually really good. lol


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 20, 2010)

calekewbs said:


> Italian opening FTW. Oh, and I hate Sicillian. So whenever someone plays it against me, I just make it closed Sicillian with c4. It's actually really good. lol


Then at least play 2. Nc3. 2. c4 doesn't do anything to develop your pieces, and it locks up your c-bishop.


----------



## denhil (Jun 20, 2010)

I can play chess. But i am not patient at all!!


----------



## Death_Note (Jun 20, 2010)

Rossolimo (sicillian) > Ruy López > Everything


----------



## Stini (Jun 20, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> calekewbs said:
> 
> 
> > Italian opening FTW. Oh, and I hate Sicillian. So whenever someone plays it against me, I just make it closed Sicillian with c4. It's actually really good. lol
> ...



2.c4 is completely playable (controls the centre, bishop will be developed to g2 and the closed nature of the position allows a slower way to develop pieces), it transposes to the English Opening 1.c4 c5 2.e4. Sure that is not the main line, but move order doesn't matter that much in the English and white probably goes for the Botvinnik setup (c4, d3, e4, g3, Bg2, Nc3, Nge2, 0-0), which is really common way to develop for both colors in the English.

Personally I also prefer 2.Nc3 against the Sicilian and I usually play the Closed variation with 6.Be3 (1.e4 c5 2.Nc3 Nc6 3.g3 g6 4.Bg2 Bg7 5.d3 d6 6.Be3), which often leads to nice attacks on the king side. Many of my games have followed like 6...e6 7.Qd2 Nge7 8.Bh6 0-0 9.h4 and if black plays carelessly, the threat of h5 followed by hxg6 and exchange of the bishops opens the h-file and queen goes to h6 supported by the rook.

I have played chess for over 10 years more or less actively. I have won Finnish Championship twice at the junior level and my ratings hovers around 2000. I was actually introduced to cubing by chess players.

My advice to beginners is to ignore opening theory, unless you really enjoy studying it.


----------



## Rinfiyks (Jun 20, 2010)

My favourite opening variation is this:
1. e4 e5
2. Nf3 Nc6
3. Bb5 a6
4. Bxc6 dxc6
5. O-O Bg4
6. h3 h5
If white takes the bishop, he must weaken his kingside to avoid any lethal rook+queen mates down the H file.


----------



## Mr Cubism (Jun 23, 2010)

I have studied the opening moves in "The Queen´s Gambit" a little.

First one is a trap:






The second too (but I made a misstake with the gif; the black Queen cloned itselfs )







The rests are Queen´s Gambit openings between to chess computers, hard level:























I hope gif animations work.....


----------



## JTW2007 (Jun 23, 2010)

calekewbs said:


> I just make it closed Sicillian with c4. It's actually really good. lol



That doesn't necessarily have to go into the main closed Sicilian line. It's possible for it to end up in a Maróczy bind from the Sicilian Dragon.


----------



## ariasamie (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi all
I'm almost a beginner, but I have just decided to start chess *professionally*.
Where can I learn chess from medium to advanced without going to chess clubs?
Is it good to learn all of it only on the internet?
what website or youtube channel do you suggest to me?
thank you.


----------



## Feryll (Jun 30, 2010)

Rinfiyks said:


> My favourite opening variation is this:
> 1. e4 e5
> 2. Nf3 Nc6
> 3. Bb5 a6
> ...



Is it really worth black ending up losing 2 points in material to weaken white's castle? It seems like it could provide great pressure if you actually get some pieces near there, but after the whole exchange you might lose some right to control the center, but then again your queen and black bishop are much more playable than the opponents'.


----------



## Stini (Jun 30, 2010)

Feryll said:


> Rinfiyks said:
> 
> 
> > My favourite opening variation is this:
> ...



I have played this line several times and white loses if he tries to win material, for example: 7.hxg4 hxg4 8.Nh2 Qh4 and white can't move the knight so Black wins the piece back and still has a great attack. White can only take the bishop if he can protect the h2-knight with another knight on f1, hence White often plays Re1 and Nbd2, threatening to take the bishop (although it's still tricky if black sacrifices an exchange with Rxh2).


----------



## Stini (Jun 30, 2010)

ariasamie said:


> Hi all
> I'm almost a beginner, but I have just decided to start chess *professionally*.
> Where can I learn chess from medium to advanced without going to chess clubs?
> Is it good to learn all of it only on the internet?
> ...



My experience is that there is hardly any useful free sites online, maybe http://www.exeterchessclub.org.uk/ is one of the most useful ones, but it still isn't comparable to actual chess books. So read books instead. There are some nice sites like http://chesstempo.com to practice tactics though and you can improve really fast by only practicing tactics, but if you are an ambitious player, you still need knowledge of other aspects of chess as well.

Btw becoming a professional chess player is extremely difficult, so don't get your hopes too high.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jun 30, 2010)

I play chess with my cousin


----------



## Mr Cubism (Jul 1, 2010)

I played against the computer today and I got very surprised when suddenly the black (computer) did c4xb3 with his pawn and took one of mine. I had no idea that this move is legal...I understand nothing....:confused:







anybody knows about this "case"..?


----------



## Stini (Jul 1, 2010)

Mr Cubism: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/En_passant

You might also want to check to rules about castling, there are some special cases when it's not allowed such as jumping over a square where the king would be in check. This is probably the most common rule that casual players aren't aware of besides en passant.


----------



## whauk (Jul 1, 2010)

i play chess on facebook since i saw this thread some days ago...
apparently i am not that bad. i already have 18xx as my rating 
and until now i lost no game^^ but i am just about lose like 2 of the running games. well chess is actually really fun for me again.
theres actually a new feature where you can play live versus other players. but i really suck in those fast games and always lose on time.

feel free to challenge me. (moritz karl)


----------



## Carrot (Jul 1, 2010)

Danish Gambit ftw.. =D I think my score as white with this is 20-1 or something xD


----------



## Stini (Jul 5, 2010)

I had a great tournament last weekend: http://www.kolumbus.fi/shakkiliitto/tul2010/hsl07t.htm 

This was the first time I won the A-group in a weekend tournament. I also beat the highest rated opponent with black pieces: http://athos.mine.nu/game/base19.htm
This is also my best win so far in a long game, I have sure beaten higher rated opponents in faster games.

Also a nice win with my specialty 1.Nc3: http://athos.mine.nu/game/base21.htm


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 5, 2010)

Wow! The e- and f-pawns were just unstoppable! Nice going  And that against someone rated so much higher...


----------



## Stini (Jul 5, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Wow! The e- and f-pawns were just unstoppable! Nice going  And that against someone rated so much higher...



He actually even offered draw on move 28, but I thought my position was better (according to my computer it's equal though ). And I really wanted to see how the ending would turn out, even if I lost, rather than asking myself "what if" later on...

Btw that ending is surprisingly tricky, for example 34...Kg5, 36...c3, 37...c2, 38...e3 and 39...f3 are the only moves for black to win. Any other move on 38th or 39th move would actually lose!


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Jul 5, 2010)

I also love chess, but still I lose easily, I practice it to try to improve.
I also play with my brother sometimes.

@Mr Cubism: what's this game program called?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 5, 2010)

[Event "Let's Play!"]
[Site "Chess.com"]
[Date "2010.07.05"]
[White "OscarRothAndersen"]
[Black "MaartenSmit"]
[Result "0-1"]
[WhiteElo "1025"]
[BlackElo "1208"]
[TimeControl "1 in 3 days"]
[Termination "MaartenSmit won by resignation"]

1.e4 c5 2.d4 cxd4 3.c3 dxc3 4.Nxc3 Nc6 5.Nf3 Nf6 6.Bc4 e6 7.e5 d5 8.exd6 Bxd6 9.O-O O-O 10.Bg5 Be7
11.Bd3 h6 12.Bh4 g5 13.Nxg5 hxg5 14.Bxg5 Ne5 15.Bxf6 Bxf6 16.Ne4 Nxd3 17.Qf3 Bxb2 18.Rad1 Qh4 19.Rxd3 b6 20.Rb3 Bb7
21.Rb4 Be5 22.h3 Rab8 23.Nf6+ Bxf6 24.Rg4+ Bg7 25.Qf4 Qh7 26.Qg5 Bd5 27.Rh4 Qg6 28.f4 Bd4+ 29.Kh1 Qxg5 30.fxg5 e5
31.Rf6 Bxa2 32.Rg4 Be6 33.Rg3 Rbc8 34.g6 Kg7 35.Rgf3 e4 36.R3f4 Bxf6 37.Rxe4 Rc1+ 38.Kh2 Bf5 39.Ra4 Be5+ 40.g3 Rfc8
41.Kg2 Be4+ 42.Rxe4 R8c2+ 43.Kf3 Rc3+ 44.Kg4 Rxg3+ 45.Kf5 f6 46.h4 Rxg6 47.h5 Rg5+ 0-1

After move 20 it was just lol.


----------



## Carrot (Jul 5, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> [Event "Let's Play!"]
> [Site "Chess.com"]
> [Date "2010.07.05"]
> [White "OscarRothAndersen"]
> ...



yeah, I did some huge mistakes in the beginning, and just played lol, to see if Maarten would do a lolfail move xD (but didn't happen xD)... very bad game for me >.< not even close to my standard


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 5, 2010)

41. ... Be4+ was a lolfail move...


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 5, 2010)

Odder sucks.


[Event "Live Chess"]
[Site "Chess.com"]
[Date "2010.07.05"]
[White "OscarRothAndersen"]
[Black "MaartenSmit"]
[Result "1/2-1/2"]
[WhiteElo "0"]
[BlackElo "Over 9000"]
[TimeControl "1|1"]
[Termination "Game drawn by stalemate"]

1.e4 c5 2.Nf3 d6 3.d3 e5 4.Nc3 Nf6 5.Be3 g6 6.d4 Bg7 7.Bc4 cxd4 8.Bd2 dxc3 9.Bxc3 Be6 10.Bxe6 fxe6
11.O-O Nc6 12.Ng5 O-O 13.Nxe6 Qe7 14.Nxf8 Qxf8 15.Qe2 Rc8 16.Rad1 Qf7 17.b3 Rd8 18.Qe3 d5 19.f3 dxe4 20.fxe4 Ng4
21.Qd3 Qd7 22.Qh3 Nd4 23.Bxd4 exd4 24.Rf4 d3 25.Rxg4 Qxg4 26.Qxg4 Rf8 27.h3 Bd4+ 28.Kh1 Be5 29.c3 Rf4 30.Qg5 Bxc3
31.Qd8+ Kg7 32.Rxd3 Bd4 33.Qxd4+ Kf7 34.Rf3 Rxf3 35.gxf3 b5 36.Qxa7+ Kf6 37.Qb6+ Ke5 38.Qxb5+ Kf4 39.Qe8 Kg3 40.Qg8 Kh4
41.Qxh7+ Kg3 42.Qxg6+ Kf4 43.Qg4+ Ke3 44.a4 Kd4 45.a5 Kc3 46.a6 Kb4 47.a7 Kc3 48.a8=Q Kb4 49.Qgc8 Kb5 50.Qab8+ Ka5
51.Qc6 1/2-1/2


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Jul 5, 2010)

i was white

1.e4 e5 2.d3 d6 3.Nf3 Nf6 4.Be2 Bg4 5.O-O h5 6.Nc3 c5 7.Be3 g6 8.a3 a5 9.Nb5 Qb6 10.c4 Bd7
11.Ng5 Bxb5 12.cxb5 Qxb5 13.d4 Qxb2 14.dxe5 Nxe4 15.Nxe4 Qxe5 16.f3 Nc6 17.Nxd6+ 1-0

time ended on him


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Jul 6, 2010)

I have just played this game too, long but I won, I was expecting not to win

1.e4 e5 2.d3 Qh4 3.Nf3 Qf6 4.Be2 Bc5 5.Nc3 d6 6.O-O h6 7.Be3 Bxe3 8.fxe3 Bg4 9.d4 exd4 10.Nxd4 Qg5
11.Bxg4 Qxe3+ 12.Kh1 Ne7 13.Nd5 Qg5 14.Nxe7 Qxe7 15.Nf5 Qg5 16.e5 dxe5 17.g3 O-O 18.h4 Qf6 19.Qe2 Qc6+ 20.Kh2 Nd7
21.Rad1 Rad8 22.Nd4 Qb6 23.Bxd7 Rxd7 24.Nf5 Rxd1 25.Rxd1 Qxb2 26.Ne7+ Kh8 27.a4 Qb6 28.Nc8 Rxc8 29.Qd2 c6 30.h5 g6
31.hxg6 fxg6 32.Qxh6+ Kg8 33.Qxg6+ Kf8 34.Rf1+ Ke7 35.Qf7+ Kd6 36.Rf6+ Kc5 37.Qe6 Rh8+ 38.Kg2 Kb4 39.Qxe5 Qc5 40.Rf4+ Qc4
41.Rxc4+ Kxc4 42.Qxh8 b5 43.axb5 Kxb5 44.Qh5+ c5 45.Kf3 a5 46.Ke4 a4 47.Kd5 Kb4 48.Qh4+ c4 49.Qxc4+ Ka3 50.Kc5 Kb2
51.Qxa4 Kc1 52.Kc4 Kb2 53.Qb3+ Kc1 54.Qe3+ Kb2 55.c3 Kc2 56.Qd3+ Kb2 57.Kb4 Ka2 58.c4 Kb2 59.Qb3+ Kc1 60.Qa2 Kd1
61.Kc3 Ke1 62.g4 Kf1 63.Kd3 Ke1 64.Qb2 Kf1 65.Ke3 Kg1 66.Kf3 Kh1 67.Kg3 Kg1 68.Qb1# 1-0


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 7, 2010)

I played this against a friend. I was white.

1.e4 d6 2.d4 b6 3.Nc3 Bd7 4.Bc4 e6 5.Nf3 h6 6.O-O Nc6 7.Bb5 Nb4 8.Bxd7+ Kxd7 9.a3 Nc6 10.d5 Nce7 11.dxe6+ fxe6 12.e5 Nf5 13.exd6 cxd6 14.Ne5+! 1-0

a) 14. ... Kc8 15. Nf7 Qf6 16. Nxh8
b) 14. ... Kc7 15. Nf7 Qf6 16. Nxh8
c) 14. ... Ke8 15. Qh5+ Ke7 16. Qf7#
d) 14. ... Ke7 15. Nc6+ Ke8 16. Nxd8


----------



## Hiero (Jul 7, 2010)

ariasamie said:


> Hi all
> I'm almost a beginner, but I have just decided to start chess *professionally*.
> Where can I learn chess from medium to advanced without going to chess clubs?
> Is it good to learn all of it only on the internet?
> ...



There are all the good basic lessons here.

http://www.chesskids.com/lessons04.shtml


I recommend spending a few bucks and getting Chessmaster. If you go through the lessons meticulously it's not that hard to get up to a 1500-1800 rating. From there you can delve into specific lines of play that interest you. 

If you go to a used book store, like Half Priced Books, you can find a good number of chess books. The library also has them for free. The bad thing is that most of them are for absolute beginners or advanced players. It's hard to find good books out there that take you from beginner to advanced.

After Chessmaster, the only books I really recommend are "How to Reassess your Chess" and "Silman's Complete Endgame Course", both by Jeremy Silman.

Yasser Seirawan has a set of chess books out that are alright.


Again, definitely get Chessmaster and go through all the lessons on there. Then look into those two books that I recommended.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 7, 2010)

I PWN


----------



## Carrot (Jul 7, 2010)

[Event "ChessCube Game"]
[Site "www.chesscube.com"]
[Date "2010.07.07"]
[Round "-"]
[White "[email protected]"]
[Black "[email protected]"]
[Result "0-1"]
[WhiteElo "632"]
[BlackElo "1311"]
[ECO "C44"]
[Time "5:00"]
[TimeControl "5 min + 5"]

1. e4 e5 2. Nf3 Nc6 3. d4 exd4 4. Nxd4 Nxd4 5. Qxd4 Nf6 6. Nc3 d6 7. Bg5 Be7 8. Bb5+ Bd7 9. Bxd7+ Qxd7 10. O-O-O O-O 11. Qa4 Qg4 12. *Rhg1* Qxg5+ 13. Rd2 c6 14. Qb4 Rab8 15. Qa4 a6 16. *Qa5* Qxa5 0-1

12. Bxf6 Bxf6 13. Rhg1... just a tiny bit better... right? no material giveaway 


Why did Maarten resign? ;D


----------



## Mr Cubism (Jul 14, 2010)

I played with a friend (maybe FORMER friend after this), he is a beginner and payed very quickly the price when he (white) started with the f-pawn!:fp


----------



## Dratini (Jul 15, 2010)

I played chess competitively, but have been pretty busy in the past two years, so I haven't gone to any tournaments  I'm going to join the chess club in my university next year though 

Also, my ICC handle expired. I was mibean though -__-
I think my FICS is also mibean, I'm not sure. Haha I better get on it.

I'm not sure about where you guys live, but in Washington, there weren't that many girls playing chess. I took part in one of the annual K-12 matches against British Columbia (2 representatives per grade) and I was the only girl from Washington.

Oh, and I'm one of those London System/Bird's Opening (White) or Modern Defense (Black) players.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 27, 2010)

Bump! Me against Fritz 6, set on 1620 ELO rating:

1. e4 d5 2. exd5 Qxd5 3. Nc3 Qe5+ 4. Qe2 Qf4 5. Nf3 Nh6 6. b3 Nc6 7. Bb2 e5 8. Qe3 Qxe3 9. fxe3 Be6 10. O-O-O Nf5 11. Bb5 Nfe7 12. Ng5 Bd7 13. Bxc6 Nxc6 14. Rhf1 f6 15. Nge4 O-O-O 16. d4 f5 17. Ng5 e4 18. Nf7 Be7 19. Nxh8 Rxh8 20. d5 Ne5 21. Ne2 Bf6 22. Bxe5 Bxe5 23. g3 Bb5 24. c4 Bd7 25. Nf4 Rg8 26. Ne6 Bxe6 27. dxe6 Re8 28. Rxf5 Bf6 29. Rd7 Rxe6 30. Rdd5 c6 31. Rd2 Kc7 32. Kd1 Rd6 33. Rxd6 Kxd6 34. Ke2 Ke7 35. Rf4 h6 36. Rxe4+ Kf8 37. Kf3 a6 38. h4 c5 39. a3 b5 40. cxb5 axb5 41. b4 c4 42. Ke2 Bc3 43. g4 g5 44. hxg5 hxg5 45. a4 bxa4 46. Rxc4 47. Rc8+ Ke7 48. Ra8 Kf7 49. Rxa4 Bg7 50. b5 Ke6 51. b6 Bb2 52. b7 Be5 53. Rb4 Bb8 54. Rc4 Kd7 55. Rc8 Bg3 56. b8=Q Bxb8 Rxb8 1-0


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 7, 2010)

[Event "@{"]
[Site "Chess.com"]
[Date "2010.08.07"]
[White "MaartenSmit"]
[Black "OscarRothAndersen"]
[Result "1-0"]
[WhiteElo "1288"]
[BlackElo "1283"]
[TimeControl "1 in 3 days"]
[Termination "MaartenSmit won by resignation"]

1.b3 c5 2.Bb2 Nc6 3.e3 e5 4.Nf3 e4 5.Ne5 Nxe5 6.Bxe5 d6 7.Bb2 Nf6 8.Bb5+ Bd7 9.Bxd7+ Qxd7 10.O-O Be7
11.d4 cxd4 12.exd4 O-O 13.Nc3 d5 14.Qe2 Rfe8 15.f3 h6 16.fxe4 dxe4 17.Nxe4 Nxe4 18.Qxe4 Ba3 19.Qxe8+ Rxe8 20.Bxa3 Qxd4+
21.Kh1 Re2 22.c4 Rf2 23.h3 g5 24.Rxf2 Qxa1+ 25.Kh2 Qe5+ 26.g3 h5 27.Bb2 Qb8 28.Rf5 Qd8 29.Rd5 Qe7 30.Re5 Qb4
31.Rxg5+ Kh7 32.Rxh5+ Kg6 33.Rd5 Qe1 34.Bd4 Qe2+ 35.Kg1 Qxa2 36.Rb5 Qb1+ 37.Kf2 f5 38.Be5 Qc2+ 39.Ke3 a6 40.Rb6+ Kh5
41.Bf4 Qe4+ 42.Kf2 Qc2+ 43.Ke3 Qc1+ 44.Kf2 Qb2+ 45.Kf3 Qc3+ 46.Be3 f4 47.Kxf4 Qd3 48.g4+ 1-0

Chess thread, please come to life.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 7, 2010)

Has anyone tried Tempest Chess? Chess but in real-time. ;


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 7, 2010)

Woah, that looks really cool! I think it would be rather awkward and non-related to normal chess though... :/


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 8, 2010)

It is really cool; it's also pretty difficult, especially if you try to play conventionally.

Here's the link if anyone's curious: http://www.tempestchess.com/


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## Rinfiyks (Aug 9, 2010)

ExoCorsair said:


> Has anyone tried Tempest Chess? Chess but in real-time. ;



Yes! I have had an account on there for at least 6 months now (same name as this) but I've not played it for a while because I was so bad at it  I am white belt in fast standard and yellow in standard


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 9, 2010)

Awesome! I could never get into it, though... maybe it's because I'd get my butt handed to me every few tables I played. 

Tempest Chess is pretty cool, but bughouse and crazyhouse are my personal favorite variations.


----------



## whauk (Nov 2, 2010)

i just had a hilarious 3-min-game vs. some random noob... check it out:
1.e4 e6 (i always play french)
2.Nf3 d5
3.exd5 exd5 (typical exchange french)
4.d4 Nf6
5.h3 Be7
6.Bf4 O-O
7.Ne5 (i am not totally sure but i think white should safe his king by bishop developing and castling) Re8
8.g4 Nbd7
9.Nf3 Bb4# (i was just like: oh look double check when suddenly the "black won by checkmate"-window popped up )


----------



## bluecloe45 (Nov 2, 2010)

i was playing at this chess shop in NYC, and some guy walked in with a cube. He could do it in 25 seconds. I was amazed. It got me into the eroobic cyoob


----------



## Candypants (Nov 2, 2010)

josmil1 said:


> When i first heard of chess it found it to be extremely borin but then when i began playing i got hooked!! I am always looking to improve my game but it's difficult to find actual places and people where I can learn further.


 
well it is my first time that heard of this chess , can you tell me how to play it and where to play it .

Thanks !


----------



## CuberN00b (Nov 2, 2010)

I started hooked to chess since last month, and tomorrow there will be inter-school city/province team tourney, i am so excited! and also, when playing, i also avoided a test running while the tourney will be on d^_^b


----------



## Stini (Nov 4, 2010)

I recently got my national rating over 2050, which is the limit for "Candidate Master" (It seems like Candidate Master is also a FIDE title, but at least in Finland the lowest international title in use is FIDE Master, so I don't really know what the CM title is about (also here the national title for players over 2200 is "Master")). Nevertheless here are my two league games that brought me the title:

http://athos.mine.nu/game/base23.htm

I don't think the game above is really that good, but I was happy to get such a big opening advantage with Albin Counter-Gambit against a fairly strong opponent. I had previously played only one long rated game with the opening against a good player, which I lost, so I was eager to test the opening again it went quite well. I lost my advantage later in the game though and in the mutual time trouble both of us made horrible moves, but fortunately he made the last blunder.

http://athos.mine.nu/game/base24.htm

This game was quite one-sided. My opponent wasted awfully many tempi in the opening just to exchange my bishop for a knight. Because of this I got way better development and he had to passively defend his position the whole game. My opponent didn't have much counter-play (partly because of my idea of playing b4 to make ...c5 difficult to achieve), so I had a lot of time just to improve my position and bring all my pieces to the attack. Finally his position collapsed and when he started to get some counter-play on the queen side, I could already just ignore it.


----------



## Litz (Nov 7, 2010)

So, a friend of mine keeps asking me to play him since he likes Chess but I don't really do well since I only played when I was a kid with my dad. I still remember most (if not all) of the rules, but I don't really know strategy/openers, etc. 

My friend says he has Chessmaster for PC and it has some sort of virtual academy to teach you or something, so I was thinking of borrowing that from him and use it to learn.. Anyone has any idea if that's any good? If not, any suggestions? I know there's some good Chess players here to figured I'd ask since I'm clueless...


----------



## Stini (Nov 8, 2010)

It has been a while since I tried Chess Master, but I think it had decent tutorials. Personally I just picked a book from a local library to learn the basics, but I don't see a problem with using Chess Master instead (it might have less material than a good book though). If you don't like it, maybe get a book instead or ask your friend to teach you. Nevertheless, Chess Master is definitely fun to play against since it has many personalities of several levels and often it doesn't feel like playing against a computer, so it's a good idea to borrow the program anyway.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Nov 19, 2010)

I love chess I only play with my cousin and my friend elizabeth but she moved away.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Dec 7, 2012)

*CHESS AND CUBING*

Hey guys. I wonder how many of you do play chess. I mean regulary and good
I realized that some people play chess on competitions but i was never interested in it. I just started playing chess about 6 weeks ago. 
I learned the rules when i was 9 or something like that, but i never played, i just learned it in school. Right now, i play chess every day and i cant understand why i didnt start earlier :fp
Anyway. I will play a lot in the future and i really want to become a good chess player. Who of you does play chess and who is the best?
Maybe some of you even play tournaments?..I guess so. What about your rating (ELO, DWZ or whatever)?
I'm looking forward to some answers..

Thanks, Dennis


----------



## uniacto (Dec 7, 2012)

I play chess, but just casually. Maybe once or twice a week. I'm really bad at it xD


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 7, 2012)

I play on and off. Sometimes, I play it every day and other times, I don't play for months. Just depends on how I feel.


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 7, 2012)

*CHESS AND CUBING*

I play quite often at the local club. my rating is just under 1700 right now, but I haven't been practicing seriously recently.


----------



## Smiles (Sep 18, 2013)

Okay old thread but i had a question.
Setup
What are the consequences if black doesn't play queen to f7?


----------



## 1LastSolve (Sep 23, 2013)

Chess... People call me a nerd and shove me into walls for liking chess, but its fun.


----------



## RicardoRix (Sep 24, 2013)

Smiles said:


> Okay old thread but i had a question.
> Setup
> What are the consequences if black doesn't play queen to f7?



because you are trying to save your Queen?
White's Rook to e6 will force you to give up your queen anyway. 

Blacks position looks lost, you possibly have h6 to stop bishop g5.


----------



## pjk (Nov 4, 2013)

In the last few months I've picked up chess again (used to play a lot years ago, but never took it too seriously). If anyone is up for playing, please shoot me a PM or reply here.


----------



## Schmidt (Nov 4, 2013)

I joined the local chess club two weeks ago, but I don't think I can have a chess board set up for as long a game would take by typing in moves here (I have four sons and a wife who likes to clean)


----------



## kcl (Nov 4, 2013)

pjk said:


> In the last few months I've picked up chess again (used to play a lot years ago, but never took it too seriously). If anyone is up for playing, please shoot me a PM or reply here.



I'll play you sometime . I used to play a bit. A weekend would be fine for me. PM me when you wish


----------



## rj (Nov 5, 2013)

Schmidt said:


> I joined the local chess club two weeks ago, but I don't think I can have a chess board set up for as long a game would take by typing in moves here (I have four sons and a wife who likes to clean)



I play. Try itsyourturn.com. I'm on there as rjbook. No kids can eat pixels.


----------



## YddEd (Nov 6, 2013)

rj said:


> I play. Try itsyourturn.com. I'm on there as rjbook. No kids can eat pixels.


chesscube.com is a website where all the fun things (related to chess) take place.


----------



## rj (Nov 6, 2013)

YddEd said:


> chesscube.com is a website where all the fun things (related to chess) take place.



I prefer IYT. lol your new sig. Why'd he get banned?


----------



## ThomasJE (Nov 6, 2013)

You can use Instant Chess. You can pick your username, and them type the other person's username by pressing 'Find'.


----------



## RicardoRix (Nov 6, 2013)

World Chess Championship starting soon: Anand Vs. Carlsen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r06aGQK0400

let's see if Vishy can pull it out the bag one more time, or if Carlsen the highest rated player of all time can keep his nerve.
should be epic.


----------



## alsonotfeliks (Mar 5, 2015)

*Chess*

My friend is pro at chess, and pro at cubing, but when I try to cube, I take 3 days to finish one side. Or maybe I have the natural gift of fat chubby fingers. Does chess have an effect on cubing? And why?


----------



## Texon (Mar 5, 2015)

Try to see some Youtube tutorials of Layer By Layer method and don't stop praticing and trying.


----------



## PJKCuber (Mar 6, 2015)

Me 1450 FIDE


----------

